# Another Twist on Feral Cat Shelter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Feral Cat house with removable roof. Two doors, one each end. 

Over hanging roof has two purposes. One to block rain getting in door with flap and sleep lofts in the over hangs. Put on platform for feeding and escaping from Predators. 

Donated to Equine Voices where we s/n and supply food for 13 cats on the rescue ranch.

House is fully insulated. Board on Platform are the plastic recycled wood which wont rot in the Arizona sun. Redwood used for long lasting endurance.










Keeping the kitties warm even in Arizona!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW Merry! That is an Awesome cat house!! Beautifully done!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

wow. That is one cool cat house for the feral furbabies


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant take credit for it. My honey designed it and made it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That is a fabulous house. lovely for the ferals


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is one deluxe home for the ferals.:kittyball


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is really nice! What did he use for the roofing material?


----------



## tryingcake (Mar 8, 2015)

That is great. I have some feral cats I would love to build shelter for but was undecided what to do. That's a gee at idea. My concern is how they don't typically like to share space. Do you find they share it? I'm thinking something like that but smaller so they can have there own spaces.

We have feral cat that has taken over our porch and claimed it as his own, making it tough on my indoor/outdoor kitty. I'm thinking if I build him a home away from the porch and start feeding him in it he may "move."


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is wonderful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Roofing material is called Ondura & we bought it at Lowes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

TryingCake, A feral cat house can be as small & simple or big and fancy as you want to make it. It depends on who you are trying to shelter. One cats or a colony of cats and their relationships with each other.

I lived in Pascagoula briefly so I know it get cold even on the Gulf of Mexico!

Here are a couple examples of choices of Feral cat houses:

IndyFeral - Outdoor Cat Shelters and Feeding Stations


Simple. (Ive made this one too!) Quick and easy.









Fancy! Very cool design!









Winter Cat Care: Baby, It?s Cold Outside! | ASPCA Professional

Common practical design that a lot of people make.


----------

